# Scene Setters and PVC Frames?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried this? Building a facade frame from PVC then covering it with Scene Setters? 

I'm sure it's probably best to back it with something. I know blue or pink foam boards would be the right way to go but the prices are incredibly ridiculous.

My original plan was to just stretch and tape the Scene Setter to the frame. But I know the material is really thin so I thought about maybe stretching some black plastic over the frame first then tape the Scene Setter to the plastic to give it a little thickness so no light shines through to my FCG behind the mausoleum facade.

The original purpose of the frame was because I have a bit of a height phobia. So instead of getting on a ladder to reach the upper level of where I wanted the facade to top off, I elected to build frame, stand it up against the front of the porch, then secure the frame to the porch, eliminating the ladder.

-TM


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

We used scene setters once in our yard haunt... We used plywood behind it and it ripped very easy. I'm not sure if this will work or not... If it does please let us know.


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure I have a good visual idea of what your doing here, but if you're looking for a budget backing material, I 'd suggest Roofing Paper. It comes in a couple of thicknesses - 60 or 30 mm. Both can provide a good lightproof surface.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Basically planning on turning this:










Into this:










The center uses the Dungeon Scene Setter and the sides use the Camp Crystal Lake Scene Setter.

My concern is if someone inside turns on a light will it shine through the Scene Setter?

The facade won't actually go up till Halloween day and come down at the end of the evening so durability is not a HUGE concern.

Guess my only other concern is with the seams I hear so much about.

-TM


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I would do a foam or wood backing to it.. perhaps use a spray adhesive to keep it in place and tape the edging. Will have to check that out myself.. Would make part of the front of the house go much easier.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I believe the scene setter would shine thru... Its the same thickness as those cheapo plastic table cloths at a party store... I think plywood or foam might help... give it a try!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm trying to avoid foam and wood backings due to the fact I've reached the end of my budget this year. And again, it would be up for only one night at most.

Also the idea was to do something temporary since I would like to possibly use the scene setters differently next year considering we will most likely be moving to a new house over the summer. Since the center portion is cut to fit within the shape of the porch overhang, its not likely that my next house will have the same porch setup.

I'm considering using cardboard backing and sucking up the 34 bucks from the Scene Setters. But at about 12 bucks a board for 1/2" 4x8 blue foam and the amount I'd need - I just don't feel I can justify the cost for something that highly likely won't get used again the following years.

I know cardboard isn't weather resistant but its only for one night so thats not really a huge issue. So where do I get some of that refrigerator and washing machine sized cardboard? Do I just call around the local appliance stores and ask nicely? Or go dumpster diving?

-TM


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I use lattice on the back of my Scene setters. It's fairly cheap and lightwieght. 

Pretty much anything you use will be better than trying to use the setters by themselves.

Dumpster Dive behind an appliance shop should get you plenty of FREE cardboard.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Just remember that scene setters goes up like napalm, so if your going to have it real close to your house, might not want to have any real candles or open flames.


----------

